# المدينة المنورة في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (28 أبريل 2008)

Medina City Project


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (28 أبريل 2008)

ربي امين يجعل في تحقيق هذا العمل الهادف ان شاء الله في خير الاسلام و المسلمين و في اقرب وقت ممكن .... شكرا للجهد و العمل الجميل


----------



## المعماري اسامه (29 أبريل 2008)

ان شاء الله ولكن عامله المباني مثل الكعبه ما انت شايف انه السيمتريه واضحه كثير وخاصه في العمارات حول المسجد.
وحتي في شكل الكبني الرئيس المكرر حسب الاتجاهات الاربعه مسقط واحد مثلث اخره دائره يعني التكرار بالشكل.
شئ جميل ولكن لي عليه بعض الافكار الممكن اصلاحها ان امكن .
مهندس مبدع من عمل المجسم ومن طلع منه هذه الافكار.


----------



## archispace (29 أبريل 2008)

شيء جميل و نسأل الله أن يوفقهم في تنفيذه و لكن ياريت لو المعماري يبتعد قليلا عن الشكل المكعب القريب لشكل المسجد لأني أرى كأنه يوجد تكرار لا تنوع في العمارة و النماذج


----------



## فيتروفيوس (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ... 
المشروع (بشكل مجرد ) لا شك أنه جميل و قد تطلب الكثير من الجهد ... 
و لكن لدي انتقاد اود ان اطرحه ... 
انا لم ارى المدينة المنورة قبل الأن ... انشاء الله يكون لي نصيب في رؤيتها 
اظن ان الكتلة المركزية هي مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الفكرة هي التالية .. اعتقد في خضم هذا التكوين العمراني الضخم ينبغي ان يكون التركيز على هذا المركز اكثر منه على الكتل البرجية الاربعة التوضعة بشكل متعامد ..
ربما كان من الأفضل وجود ولو محورين اساسيين يتمركز المسجد في نهايتهما ( و هما في هذه الحالة المحورين المتعامدين مع جهة القبلة )
ربما ذلك كان ساهم بشكل اكبر بابراز اهمية هذا المسجد ( الدينية ) و المعمارية .. فلا ننسى ان هذا المسجد يعتبر من المساجد المميزة معماريا نظراً للمجازات التي يتمتع بها و الفكرة الأنشائية له ..
كذلك لا يظهر وجود اي انسجام بين المشروع و المحيط الاصلي له (المحيط العمراني المكون للنسيج العمراني في المدينة ) و الذي نراه بوضوح في الكتل المحيطة ذات الارتفاع المنخفض ..
كذلك ايضاً التأثير الضاغط الذي تخلقه الكتل الجديدة بشكل عام على المسجد المركزي بالاضافة إلى التغيير الكبير للخط المغلف الافقي للمدينة بشكل عام .. (الأحساس هنا و كاننا اقمنا جدار عازل حوالي المسجد النبوي و قطعنا الأمتداد البصري بين المسجد و باقي أرجاء المدينة) بينما برأيي ان التركيز البصري يجب ان يكون في هذه الحالة موجهاً نحو المركز و ليس المحيط .. 
فالمدينة المنورة تظهر حالياً و كأنها محددة بهذا الجدار العازل و لا يوجد اي اهمية لما يحيط به .. علما ان المدينة يجب ان تشكل منظومة واحدة .. مع وجود نقاط تركيز ( في حالة المدينة المنورة هي المسجد النبوي الشريف ) و لكننا هنا نجد التركيز تحول إلى مجموعة المباني المحيطة ..
ارجو ان تتقبل نقدي برحابة صدر .. و كلامي لا ينقص ابدا من قيمة المشروع ( بشكل مجرد ) ربما اذا كان هذا المشروع في مكان اخر او اذا كان مركز المشروع يختلف عن المسجد النبوي لكان رايي يختلف ... 
جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## Arch_M (29 أبريل 2008)

انا معاك يا اخ فيتروفيوس في كل ماقلته وخصوصا 



> كذلك ايضاً التأثير الضاغط الذي تخلقه الكتل الجديدة بشكل عام على المسجد المركزي بالاضافة إلى التغيير الكبير للخط المغلف الافقي للمدينة بشكل عام .. (الأحساس هنا و كاننا اقمنا جدار عازل حوالي المسجد النبوي و قطعنا الأمتداد البصري بين المسجد و باقي أرجاء المدينة) بينما برأيي ان التركيز البصري يجب ان يكون في هذه الحالة موجهاً نحو المركز و ليس المحيط ..
> فالمدينة المنورة تظهر حالياً و كأنها محددة بهذا الجدار العازل و لا يوجد اي اهمية لما يحيط به .. علما ان المدينة يجب ان تشكل منظومة واحدة .. مع وجود نقاط تركيز ( في حالة المدينة المنورة هي المسجد النبوي الشريف ) و لكننا هنا نجد التركيز تحول إلى مجموعة المباني المحيطة ..


----------



## المعماري اسامه (29 أبريل 2008)

طبيعة المدينه اخي يجب ان يكون بها ابراج وبعدد كبير تخيل 2 مليون حاج في نفس اللحظه في المدينه غير اهلها اين يذهبوا، ولكن الفكره في اعادة تنسيق الابراج بحيث لا نفعل التخطيط مثل مدينة ابو جعفر المنصور المدينه المدوره كما قالوا لا تغلقها واعمل امتداد مستقبلي للتوسع .


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا التصميم المميز


----------



## فيتروفيوس (29 أبريل 2008)

لا اظن طبيعة المدينة المنورة تقضتي وجود ابراج فيها .. و خاصة ما نراه ضمن صور المجسم المطروحة للنقاش 
من الممكن دوماً القيام بالتوسع الأفقي ضمن المدينة و ليس التوسع الشاقولي .. 
و خاصة اذا كانت طبيعة المدينة ذات خط مغلف افقي انسيابي و منخفض .. 
ولك الفكرة حالياً أن موضوع الحج اصبح يتحول لنوع من الرحلة الترفيهية من قبل الحجاج .. و لا تنسى اخي الكريم ان جزء من الاجر هو بالسعي للوصول للمكان .. 
ربا اذا تم توضع الأبراج في اطراف المدينة نكون وصلنا الى نقطة تسوية في هذا النقاش .. ولكن اظن ايضاً ان الموضوع له ناحية تجارية .. اعتقد انه كلما اقتربنا من الجامع النبوي زاد سعر الأرض و زادت تكلفة المسكن او الشقة .. و لهذا يعمد بعض تجار البناء الى محاولة استغلال هذه الأراضي باقصى قدر ممكن ..
لديك ايضا حق اخ اسامة .. ربما بعملية توزيع جديدة للابراج ( ربما يمكن محاولة استغلال الأبراج كنوع من الساتر في جهة الرياح السائدة و يتم التدرج باتجاه الجانبين لخلق ما يشبه الهلال االذي يحتضن الجامع المركزي و بنفس الوقت يبقى الجامع مكشوفا بصريا من محور رئيسي و بنفس الوقت محمياً من التأثيرات المناخية في المنطقة .. 
كذلك سنرى بصرياً ان ان المباني الحديثة تقع في الخلفية البصرية لهذا الجامع و ستشكل تمازجاً بصرياً جميلاً برأيي ما بين العلم و التكنولوجيا مع الناحية الروحية .. و تظهر جمال العلم عندما يحتضن الدين و يسبح في فلكه و يكون في خدمته .. ليشكل الأثنان منظومة متكاملة لخدمة البشرية 
أسف على الأطالة .. لكنها مجموعة خواطر ترد تباعا ..

اما بالنسبة للشكل البيضوي او الدائري يا اخ اسامة .. فهذا من طبيعة الموقع ولا علاقة له بالمشروع اذا انك يمكنك مشاهدة الصورة الجوية للمدينة المنورة اتكتشف ان الطريق موجود حالياً ..
بالنسبة لي اعتقد ان الحلول المتعلقة بلطرق الدائؤية التي تخدم المدينة يمكن اعتباره من انجح الحلول تخطيطياً


----------



## سامي الدعيس (29 أبريل 2008)

الأخ العزيز / عاشق الجنه
مجهود طيب منك وانا اشكرك شكر خاص على المشاركة القيمه التي اتحفتنا بها .
أما بالنسبة لما قاله بعض الأخوة عن عدم حاجة طبيعة المدينة لأبراج تحتويها انا لاأؤيده كون عدد الزوار للمدينة المنورة يصل الى اعداد هائلة لا يمكننا احتواء مسالة سكنهم وايواؤهم بالبناء الأفقي لأنه لن يفي ولن يغطي احتياجات الزائرين من مأوى وسكن .
وأما بالنسبة للسيمترية فالسيمترية برأييي تعطي للشيء الموضوع فيها قوة وهيبة ومكانة خاصة اذا كانت رمز ديني يستحق التقدير . فلا يجب علينا ان نبتعد عن السيمترية كل البعد حتى نواكب شطحات العماره .
هذا ما اردت اضافته .
أخوك م / سامي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 أبريل 2008)

------------------------


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا على آرائكم وعلى الأفكار التي طرحتموها ....
أظن ان التناظر الأصم سيضيع الشعور بالإتجاهات وخصوصا أن الحرم يتميز بوجود عشرات المداخل والمخارج ......فإدْا كانت المباني حوله متطابقة من الجهات الأربعة فسيفقد الشعور بالإتجاه وستكون المشاهد من الجهات الأربعة تؤدي إلى نفس المنظر ونفس التشكيل المعماري.....



فيتروفيوس قال:


> اظن ان الكتلة المركزية هي مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> الفكرة هي التالية .. اعتقد في خضم هذا التكوين العمراني الضخم ينبغي ان يكون التركيز على هذا المركز اكثر منه على الكتل البرجية الاربعة التوضعة بشكل متعامد ..
> ربما كان من الأفضل وجود ولو محورين اساسيين يتمركز المسجد في نهايتهما ( و هما في هذه الحالة المحورين المتعامدين مع جهة القبلة )
> 
> ..


فكرة أن يبقى الجامع مكشوفا بصريا للقادمين زوارا للمدينة فكرة مهمة جدا لا أنس اللحظة التي بدأت فيها تلوح مآدْن الحرم عندما وصلنا للمدينة المنورة على ساكنها أفضل الصلاة والسلام في وقت متاخر من الليل كان لها سحر لا ينس ضاع مع هدْا التصميم أنا مع الأخ مئة بالمئة ان تكون هناك مداخل أربعة بشوارع عريضة تكشف الحرم في الإتجاهات المتقابلة مع القبلة.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (30 أبريل 2008)

حسنا فعلوا ان جعلوا الابراج خارج الحرم النبوي بمسافة كبيرة ....ليت اهل مكة يتعلمون من اهل المدينة ....
بالفعل المدينة لها سحر خاص وراحة نفسيه لم اذق طعمه من قبل ....ويكفي وجود الحرم النبوي ووجود فراغ كبير حوله من جميع الجهات ...يجعلك تشعر بروحك وكأنها تقفز الي افاق الخيال .... فعلا ...ما اجملها من لحظات ...
بارك الله فيك اخي عاشق الجنة ورزقنا الله زيارة رسولنا الكريم محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم قريبا باذن الله.


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (1 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بيك اخي الكريم المشاركه كلش جميله...اتمنى لك التوفيق وان شاء الله يتحقق هذا البناء


----------



## هالــة (1 مايو 2008)

يسلموو اخي عالصور الرائعة 

تصميم مميز

احترامي


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي عاشق الجنة ورزقنا الله واياك زيارة رسولنا الكريم محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم 
قريبا باذن الله


----------



## Abu Hammad (27 مايو 2008)

لاحظ كتل المباني بالنسبة لكتل الحرم تجد فرق شاسع


----------



## first-arch (29 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا التصميم المميز


----------



## مهندس لؤي (1 يونيو 2008)

اللهم يارب في العجل العجل

وسلمت يداك يا أخي


----------

